# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Looking for inline water heater suggestions

## berntd

Hello,
My 25 year old Dux 3 phase inline heater needs replacing. It is for a shower and hand basin.
Max flow is around 7.4l/min. 
The Dux unit is possibly 18kW and there is no neutral connection. Only 3 actives.
It has a switch to turn off 1 phase for summer. 
Can anyone please suggest a suitable replacement? 
I also posted this in plumbing. Wasn't sure... 
Regards
Bernt

----------


## Pulse

> Hello,
> My 25 year old Dux 3 phase inline heater needs replacing. It is for a shower and hand basin.
> Max flow is around 7.4l/min. 
> The Dux unit is possibly 18kW and there is no neutral connection. Only 3 actives.
> It has a switch to turn off 1 phase for summer. 
> Can anyone please suggest a suitable replacement? 
> I also posted this in plumbing. Wasn't sure... 
> Regards
> Bernt

  https://www.stiebel-eltron.com.au/water-heaters 
I’ve installed one of these 10 years ago, going well, adjusts ok to low flows  
Sent

----------


## METRIX

> Hello,
> My 25 year old Dux 3 phase inline heater needs replacing. It is for a shower and hand basin.
> Max flow is around 7.4l/min. 
> The Dux unit is possibly 18kW and there is no neutral connection. Only 3 actives.
> It has a switch to turn off 1 phase for summer. 
> Can anyone please suggest a suitable replacement? 
> I also posted this in plumbing. Wasn't sure... 
> Regards
> Bernt

  Does it cost a lot to run it ?

----------


## berntd

I have since installed a Zip unit from Clage. CL1001
It works great but the problem with these is that if a phase drops out, the unit goes onto  Error mode and there is no warm water output. 
It would be better to still heat somewhat with 2 phases as my old unit did.

----------

